# Chipboard enclosure



## liam peel (Sep 26, 2011)

Really easy one, given the price of wood these days can you build a reptile enclosure (viv, rack ect) out of chipboard if said wood has been given a coating in the correct type of paint (low-0 voc level).

I'm aware there are better materials to use and I am actually looking at actually using melamine wood (but isn't that chipboard anyway?) But just wondering if anyone has came across this.

Snake in question will be a ball python too.


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Royals don't need that high a level of humidity so it shouldn't be a problem if the chipboard is well sealed. There are various grades of chipboard, and a denser type will last longer and have a better finish, and will hold screws better. The only thing that would prevent me from using a good quality dense chipboard is aesthetics. Melamine comes in so many finishes, and textures that it gives the look and feel of real wood. Also, whilst (from watching a how its made program) I believe the melamine is actually a paper product, the process of making it and applying it to the particle board makes it very durable and gives the board it's bonded to some degree of protection against moisture.


----------



## Morphman (Aug 13, 2009)

I remember many years ago I saw two viv stacks built out of sterling board. They were both for Emerald tree boas so needed to be able to handle high humidity. They had several coats of yacht varnish and worked exceptionally well, and looked good too!


----------

